# Cardio



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

There's been a few discussions in the past few weeks about how to do cardio. The traditional method is the long, low intensity workout at 60-70% max heart rate. I've mentioned a few times that I favour short, interval cardio sessions like Bill Phillips advocates in his body for life books.

I got sent some copies of the ast magazine to distribute with our orders today, and reading through I noticed that they have started recommending the same thing. If you go to their site www.ast-ss.com and join their max ot training program, I imagine it would be on there. Basically it involves 16 mins of cardio doing interval training very intensely.

I like AST - they are one of the very few companies who back up their products with proper university conducted researches, and I believe their VP2 whey isolate to be the best protein on the market.


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey, I agree with high intensity cardio work (not on a empty stomach). I use the follwing methods, as taught by Christian Thibaudeau.

400-Meter Running

400m sprints are excellent for fat-loss purposes . 400m sprint 2 min rest and repeat, 3 times

Interval Running

Interval running is another great way of burning body fat without jeopardizing your efforts to gain muscle and strength. It combines low-intensity and high-intensity work for a very large fat-burning effect. Basically you'll alternate between slow-pace running (slow jog) and fast-pace running (sprint).

This form of training is a bit less intense and stressful than 400-meter sprints. It can be started at a frequency of twice per week, building-up to three or four times per week for maximum fat loss. Stay with two weekly sessions if you're trying to build muscle.

Interval Build-Up Running (IBUR)

This is my personal favorite fat-burning strategy. IBUR is based on many of the same principles as regular interval training, but with each cycle (or each interval), the duration of the sprint and jog phases increase in length.

This is the workout I used myself three times per week and it led to a marked decrease in body fat. It may not be the most specific method available for athletes, but if all you're interested in is fat loss, give IBUR a try. You won't be sorry!

Hope this helps


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

so basically if i do say three 400m srpints or more this is good for fat burning

i have just been doing 30-40 mins of 60% cardio work

i would prefer to do shorter burst of cardio but i did not think this would do anything except make me lose muscle

can you give an example of ibur i mean using times distances etc?

i don't quite understand

thanks guys!


----------



## T-man (Sep 3, 2003)

I don't think I could run 40 meters let alone 400 and I am only 23 lol.

Its the low intensity bike route for me.


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey, check this link out

http://www.t-mag.com/nation_articles/251run2.html

It has examples of the three different techniques. With respect to muscle loss, you will be fine as long have some food in your system. Give it a read. The author, transformed himself in 12 weeks, he outlines how here.

http://www.t-mag.com/nation_articles/256beast.jsp

IMPRESSIVE STUFF


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

I used to do 'Guerilla cardio' pioneered by Muscle Media, EAS and Bill Philips, I lost a lot of fat, but unfortunatley a lot of muscle with it too.

IMO I think a high/low intensity variety of cardio is best.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Here are some cool links about super intense sprint cardio like guerilla cardio:

http://www.cbass.com/FATBURN.HTM

http://www.cbass.com/INTERVAL.HTM

That clarence bass bloke is a legend.....he had his bodyfat tested at 3% once!


----------

